# bilder richtig ausschneiden



## 18uhr19minuten (16. Dezember 2002)

HI!

Ich bin zwar schon lange kein n00b mehr aber richtiges ausschneiden kann ich immernochnicht zu beispiel das:

Bild 

Diesen Ferrarie (es gibts natürlich noch andere Makren wie Audi, Dodge, Toyota, Mercedes, und und und).Also diesen ferrarie will ich als eine neue ebene ausschneiden (nur das auto).Wenn ich das magnet lasso nehme geht es zwar, aber an einigen stellen gehts an andere ecken und danach sieht das ausgeschnittene total kantig und eckig aus.

nächstet beispiel:

Bild 2 

diesen VW will ich ausschneiden, aber wenn ich jetzt das lasso nehme (magnet) bleibt es meistens an irgendeiner steller der wand oder am boden hängen, ich weiß das man beim magnetlasso punkte wieder löschen kann, zurückgehen und die stelle neu machen kann, aber es sieht trotzdem wieder kanig aus oder einige teile des autos sind weg oder der hintergrund ein stück zu sehen.

Also wie macht ihr das?Ihr könnt ja eines oder beide der Bsp.Bilder nehmen)

Vielen dank schonmal 

18 uhr 27 :{} :#


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Dezember 2002)

Entweder du nimmst das * Pfadtool* oder den *Quickmask* und *Ebenenmasken*...

In Fettdruck sind die passenden Suchbegriife für dich.

Wenn Du nicht klar kommst, kannst Dich ja wieder melden!

Cu on board

Cutti

N.S.: Nutz unseren Boardgeist  !


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Dezember 2002)

leg pfade um die objekte, mit dem pfadtool (p).


----------



## MistR-X (16. Dezember 2002)

mhmm ich machs mir da eigentlich zwar immer etwas komplizierter aber es funktioniert immer super 
ich nehm einfach poligon-lasso und setz 200 punkte drumrum, wenns dann noch ekig oder kantig ist vielleicht mal auswahl etwas abrunden 
naja jetz kennt ihr meine technick und gut is


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Dezember 2002)

Mach Dir das Pfadtool und das Airbrushtool zum Freund
und Du wirst so manches damit anstellen können ...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (16. Dezember 2002)

Hmmm, ist das deiner? 
Bei Rundlichen Formen würde ich dir Ebenenmasken und weiche Werkzeugspitzen empfehlen.


----------



## ToniCE (16. Dezember 2002)

Und wieso nicht einfach Extrahieren? Photoshop hat doch diese nette Funktion...


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Dezember 2002)

Das "Extrahieren-Tool" ist gerade zu ideal geeignet für 
feine bzw. ausgefranste Strucktouren wie z.b. Haare ...


----------



## subzero (17. Dezember 2002)

jo...pfadtool..... machste anker für anker....jeden einzeln..bei max. zoom.... 


easy.....


----------



## 18uhr30minuten (17. Dezember 2002)

*Sehr geil*

VIELEN DANK!

Du hast dir echt viel übung gemacht, super weiter so!


----------



## cocoon (17. Dezember 2002)

Zum Thema:

Wenn die Auswahl zu kantig/ungenau ist, kann man auch auf die (durch die Auswahl sich ergebende) Ebenenmaske den Gauss'schen Weichzeichner und danach die Tonwertkorrektur anwenden (äussere Regler in die Mitte bewegen).


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Dezember 2002)

Also da gibts noch eine recht interesannte Lösung.
Vieleicht kennt ihr Corel Knockout 2 ? da mit kann man alles so 
super genau ausschneiden also wenn du das richtig prof. machen willst
leg ich dir dieses Photoshop plugin ans Herz.
Aber das mit den Ebenenmasken sollte die preiswertere Lösung sein


----------



## niTeZ (26. Dezember 2002)

gibt es in Photoshop eigentlich nicht so einen praktischen Radierer wie in PhotoImpact? (Falls ihr wisst was ich meine, er löscht immer Teile mit der gleichen Farbe und so weg) Wäre doch äußerst praktisch


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von niTeZ _
> *gibt es in Photoshop eigentlich nicht so einen praktischen Radierer wie in PhotoImpact? (Falls ihr wisst was ich meine, er löscht immer Teile mit der gleichen Farbe und so weg) Wäre doch äußerst praktisch *



Ach, hat PhotoImpact sowas jetzt auch? 
Da stellt sich die Frage, was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder das Ei?
Ich kann dir die frohlockende Mitteilung machen, dass Photoshop bereits seit geraumer Zeit das Stempelwerkzeug hat. Nein, ich geh sogar nen Schritt weiter. Photoshop hat sogar noch 2 Werkzeuge mehr, die unglaublich gut sind für sowas. Den Reparaturpinsel und das Ausbessern-Werkzeug.

Mehr Infos Im Handbuch ab Seite 134. 

Falls du aber "nur" den magischen Radiergummi meinst, der wird ab Seite 169 beschrieben.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

